# What the HELL?! [Official Roleplay Thread]



## Ech?ux (Oct 4, 2010)

WELCOME TO WHAT THE    HELL?!
------------------------------------------------------​
The world has gone to hell. Shit is everywhere. You've heard about Zombies, dragons, soulless-warriors, weird mutants, cannibals, rebellious people trying to kill survivors, monsters, unbelievable things. You hardly believed it until you saw it yourself. You've made your way, somehow, to an abandoned mansion in the middle of a state who's name is long since forgotten. You border a small town, a large city, a desolate wasteland, and a farm country. Luckily you aren't the only one in the mansion. It's so huge you're constantly finding more people. It's also filled to the brim with all KINDS of weapons, and even has a giant basement to train in if you so chose. There will be events held every so often to trek out and get water, food, supplied, or to pick up people, or kill hordes of whatever is out there. 

*CURRENT EVENTS:* 

*Spoiler*: __ 



none



*RULES:*
*1.* No killing other players without permission
*2.* No OOC talk, that's for this thread here
*3.* Be descriptive, no really short posts. Try for more than a paragraph please.
*4.* Turn off your signatures.
*5.* Spelling and grammar should be above average, do your best.


----------



## FreeAgentAnbu (Oct 5, 2010)

Sitting cross legged on the basement floor, Hyrum contemplated how he got there. Eyes glazed, he peered at his old worn out armor situated atop a log. Candlelight flickering, revealing only peices of the garment that has so long since kept him alive. 

"When did it all start?" Hyrum wondered.

Eyes closing, head falling back against the stone wall, Hyrum drifts asleep. He doesn't mind, it's been a long day. "Perhaps" he thinks as he slowly loses consciousness, "perhaps, I'll go again tomorrow". 

                               EARLIER THAT DAY

"Can't wait to tell Sho about this. He won't believe it, no doubt about that. I wouldn't believe it myself if I didn't now see with my own two eyes. I'll have to take him with me one of these days"

In his view, Hyrum could see a nest of wild dragons. All beautifully adorned with scales that appeared as polished stone. Each dragon its own unique color. All at least 3x the size of a giant Crocadile, some twice the size of an elephant in width. 

It is not typical for a human to put himself amongst the presence of such fearsome creatures. King George himself would have trembled at the sight Hyrum now beheld. But behold Hyrum has never been typical.

Hyrum climbes over a boulder, blocking the entrance to the  dragons cavern. "This is what I have come for, I have to go through with it" he whispers to himself while entering into the dragons lair.

Quietly, Hyrum sneakes forward past one of the giant Serpants. Stopping as the dragon moved slightly in his sleep, going, stopping, going, stopping, Hyrum now sweating and his heart pounding inside of him.

 "I have come all this way! Don't wake up! Please, don't wake up!" he thinks to himself. Palms sweating.

Moving past the first beast which was still fast asleep Hyrum moves on, slowly and steadily walking towards his goal.

Hyrum is seeking the scales of these dragons so that he may devolop a new armor. Impenetrable armor. Dragon scales are among the toughest material and are heat resistant. Once he acquires the scales he'll be one step closer to his goal of one day living amongst these fascinating yet fearsome creatures.

 Hiding behind what rocks he could find he made his way to the scales. They were scattered about across the floor at the back of the cavern.

Taking out his bag made from animal hide, he filled it with the Dragon scales. Each weighing nothing more than five pounds. As he was thus putting them away, one of them slipped. *Clang*Clang*Clang* the sound echoed through out the whole cavern. Awakening all of the beast, who now had their eyes on Hyrum and Hyrum alone.

Knowing full well that this could be his last breath, he took as deep a breath he could and dashed towards the entrance.

By his luck the dragons had just gotten back from eating and were no longer hungry. They looked upon him as a meer rat. 

One of the younger dragons saw him as a plaything, quickly moving towards Hyrum as if a giant snake towards it's prey, swiped Hyrum with his Giant claws as would a cat to a mouse and belched a flame only big enough to light a small log.  

With his hair burnt and his armor torn, he fervently ran faster than ever before out the entrance to the cavern.

The young beast attempted to go after Hyrum but was stopped by what appeared to be its mother.

Hyrum now exhausted from the stressful ordeal, made his way back home and called it a day.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 5, 2010)

Shosuke yawned and stretched out on a tall pile of books. He sat on a small deck, third floor of the mansion, that overlooked a huge field. There were mounted sniper rifles and all kinds of turrets lining the balcony, but today he was the only one up there. He yawned and climbed off the bookpile, and stared down at the field. Each night a different horde. Last night was Zombies. He couldn't seem to recall whether tonight was dragon night or a bonus zombie night, but it was one of them. He shrugged and headed inside. There were a good amount of people roaming about, but most were still sleeping. A dense fog lay around the mansion so there wasn't much to do right now anyways. 

As he walked through the mansion, something caught his eye. A weapon he hadn't used? Couldn't be. Popping another piece of gum into his mouth, he walked over to the makeshift book-barracks, took a large step over the wall, and stared at the weapon. A good sized sword-sheath sat there. But it wasn't like any regular sword, he hated those huge completely NOT swift things. This was like a Katana or an Uchigatana. He didn't know the fancy name for it. It was a cool sword and he liked it. Sho put the pack of gum in his pocket, and pick up the sword. It was weird in that the handle was Black with a Gold design on it, and the handle looked like it was large enough for four hands to grasp it. The blade itself must've only been about four feet long. He unsheathed it and saw that it was gleaming white. Not silver, but white. This blade kicked ass, man was it sweet. He sheathed it back up again, and slung it on his waist holster. 

Finally Sho came to the door. He stood there for a while, waiting for the fog to lift, when suddenly he could see someone's silhouette coming toward him. He spit out his gum and drew one of his pistols, cocking it and making sure it was loaded. Without removing his gaze from the stumbling figure, he called out behind him; *"We've got a live one!"*, and waited. Zombie, or human? It was coming from the Dragon Nests, so surely it wouldn't be a zombie? And that's when Sho realized it. *"Hyrum?"* He asked to himself. *"False alarm, it's a human."* He said to everyone who had heard his first warning. _'Wasn't he going out there to get something? What was it again... Dragon Teeth? Or something?'_ Shosuke put his gun back in it's holster and took a step outside to meet with his old friend.


----------



## FreeAgentAnbu (Oct 5, 2010)

Upon returning to the archaic prison that the others liked to call "a mansion", Hyrum met with his old pal Sho and discussed what had taken place in the Dragons den.

Hyrum liked to exaggerate a bit, calling the small serpent like creature that attacked him "the most fearsome of creatures, not to be reckoned with" but that "I reckoned with him just fine" Hyrum said to Sho, with a big goofy smile on his face hoping that his friend would know he was joking around. 

In this time and age, one better have a good sense of humor if they want to last long. Hyrum played the part just fine. Known as "twerp" by some of the more veteran fighters Hyrum sometimes butt heads. He didn't seem to know his place. Perhaps it could be attributed to his naivety, inexperience or what have you, but he was never ungrateful to these veterans who more than once saved his tail.

After rehashing what went on in the Dragons Den to Sho, Hyrum went down to the old basement cellar to drop off his "hard earned" scales. 

Dropping the big bag O' scales Hyrum sat in the corner on the stone floor of the basement. "It's warm tonight, I'll rest here" said Hyrum. Thinking about the events that might take place the next day, Hyrum drifted to sleep.

TH3•SAM3•3V3NING

Back hurting and neck cramping, Hyrum was now awake. "What was I thinking to have slept on this stone floor! ...oh well, *sigh* it can't be helped. When ones as tired as I was anywhere will suffice" Hyrum sais to himself. 

Gathering the strength to stand, Hyrum mozied over to where the Scales were laid out on the floor. "a thing of beauty if I don't say so myself" Hyrum sais Gleefully while opening the bag. 

Pulling out one scale after another, he lays them on the nearby table. Examining them he wonders "now, how am I gonna go about doing this. I don't think I will have the armor done by nightfall and my old armor is ripped to shreds. What will I use tonight? I'm gonna need some help. Hmm, maybe one of the books upstairs will have something". 

Climbing the flight of wooden stairs leading up to the 1st floor of the complex, Hyrum slips, scraping his shin on the steps "ow! Son of a gun. What's with these wooden steps I do this everyday" he sais rubbing his shin. This makes him think about his old house, his family and the carpet adorning the steps. How life has changed.

Shaking it off, he knows he is blessed. He has good friends and lots of adventure. Although dangerous, he is becoming accustomed to this lifestyle of fighting. As he watches himself change he wonders if he'll lose his humanity. To hold on to what humanity he has left, he studies often and tries to develop many hobbies. He wants to be of use to his friends and protect those he cares about. With such a noble cause it is no wonder Hyrum is still alive.

Making his way to the 3rd floor, Hyrum searches through the bevy of books laid out before him. Books of every sort stacked in piles to create makeshift fortresses. "Will I ever find a book on armor in this junkpile?" he sais, tossing aside a book of Shakespeares "Hamlet".

Standing there, with a book in hand, he thinks to himself "I wonder if Sho can help me" dropping the book, he goes to find Sho.

"Where would Sho be at this time of day?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 5, 2010)

Mona wakes up in a barn, "I survive for another night on my own from the Zombies and dark magic from Hell. The black big horse that been killed so many times can not be killed from the magic it surrounds it. I think it belongs to the Headless horseman. I have to walk to the mansion that I have not been there yet." Mona jumps down from the shafts of the barn. She looks around for any weapon at the moment and finds a pitchfork. She is thinking useless, but okay for now for some help. She starts walking with a weapon in hand and starts walkig the rest of the way to the mansion.

Mona remembers the nights of Hell, she saw Zombies coming out her from every where. She remember killing that guy with no head and stealing his horse and the horse come back to life wvery night searching for something that she does not know of. She continues to remember the stuff that could not be explain by anyone or to be blamed for their actions. She could not forgive hersel for eunning away or just dieing just like that in mere seconds of your heart beating so fast that your start bleeding through your pure skin and did not no it.

Mona looks in the direction of the mansion rising to her view as she continue to walk, is wondering what type of feild this hold, maybe more than one type of vegetables or something else horrorable lives in the deep. Mona rests at a scare crow that looks creepy to come alive, she was curious about it as a crow screech some where above. She stabs the scarecrow for her own reason with the pitchfork. She fiddles her pocket with entries from her past. If somebody got hold of it made thinks she is crazy enough to be lock up. She walks up to the mansion and looks around putting her guard up shewish she had that sword again with the skull at the hilt. Mona waits for some one to appear and attack her. She thinks thatsword was from the undead with the dead horde or I should call it a zombie ghost of darkness.

She sighs and looks around the entrance of the mansion. "I am hoping that nobody here will hurt me,or I am at a place with the horror and other crap had stop. I know it begin again when I leave this place again." She sits down on the floor nerest to the door and picks up the pitch fork. She is thinking I should not be sitting here just waiting. Mona gets up and starts searching around the mansion for a better weapon and if any one is around or about in this place. She continur to think she still wanted the sword from the horse that help her through some of the nights she had spent sleeping on the ground to get here.


----------



## Young Master (Oct 6, 2010)

Kenji stood atop a large Mall, overlooking the whole city. Numerous monsters  filled the streets, waiting for Prey to come by. Kenji has fought these monsters countless time, and knew their weakness. But no matter how many he killed, more will always come up and take its place. 

This mall was Kenji's Hideout for now. It was hard to get into, and to get to the roof of the building, you needed a key to open the latch. Which Kenji took from the Zombified worker. He was always on the move, so he rarely comes into contact with normal humans. He closed his eyes and try to remember the times before all this "Stuff" happened. Sadly he couldn't; nothing came to mind. Kenji couldn't remember a single happy memory. All he could remember was seeing his whole family succumb to the darkness.

"HELP!" a voice cried from below, kicking Kenji away from his thought. He quickly got up and noticed a teenage girl, being surrounded by Vampires. "Dammit," Kenji muttered, as he picked himself up, he hated to get into contact with Vampires, but at the same time, he couldn't let an innocent person die. Quickly tying a rope around himelf, and securing it to a iron Carabiner, molded onto the floor. Grabbing a variety of weaponry that he found in the mall, Kenji jumped down, one floor at a time, holding onto the rope. It took him 30 seconds to reach the ground, "Get away from her," Kenji announced as he arrived. "Another prey," one of the Vampire hissed as he approached Kenji. "Not today," Kenji replied as he threw down a Smoke Gernade, followed by a Flasher, blinding and temporarily paralyzing the Vampires.. Kenji puts on his Night Goggles and grabs the girl, "Come with me if you want to live," Kenji quickly said. The girl grabs his hand, and Kenji runs towards the building.  He had only seconds before the Vampire regains their composure, so he used that time to get inside the building, without them knowing. "Thank you," the girl roughly said. Kenji turns around to reply, "No problem. You shouldn't wander alone at night. Its not safe for you." The girl, creepily chuckles, "Neither should you." A strong hand grabs Kenjis hair and pulls him up. Next thing he knew, two razor sharp fangs peirced his neck. "Ahhhhhhhh!" Kenji yelled as he felt a sudden coldness come over him.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 6, 2010)

Shosuke awoke suddenly from a dream of vampires and fell off the side of the pile of books. *"Ouch... dammit"* He said as he rubbed his head. Immediately and instinctively he checked his side for both pistols and knives, and his newfound sword; all was well. He stood up and stretched, knowing that it was getting evening now. He always took naps in the middle of the day, but always woke up from a Nightmare too. It was like his completely unwanted alarm clock. He stretched and gathered his things, made sure everything was loaded and battle ready, and walked downstairs again. 

Nothing interesting had really happened today, but Sho was really bored and needed something to do. Most of the people around here looked up to him, and would probably go nuts if he just up and left, so he tended to go on these "hunts" of his by himself. Quietly, he slipped through the side-door and began walking down the cobblestone walkway to the gardens. Well, he called them the gardens. Most people called it the graveyard. It was the best place for walks right around Dusk, because Sho could catch the bonus Zombie run before they showed up at the Mansion' back yard. As if right on cue, three zombies stumbled out of the brush behind the graveyard into it, and caught his stare. Instantly they changed from lugging, slow, stumbling creatures to fastm swift, agile and deadly things, running full-speed at him. Sho chewed on the toothpick he had hanging out of his mouth, and waited for one to get an arms length away. He drew his pistol and stopped the undead with the shaft on it's forehead. Time seemed to slow as he pulled the trigger, and the rest of them were around him. Smirking, he knew tonight would be a good night.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 6, 2010)

Mona was walking the fields at night looking around, hearing hooves charging at her as the big horse stops in front of her. "To the horse I should get on I feel like the witches are around us, nother Hell of a night, I never get any sleep at all." She felt a shiver as the hairs prickle on the back of her neck and turns around and quickly gets on the horse back bared with the sword hanging from on the side. "Le'ts go the witches and other mosters are out more powerful than I think about it." She pulls the weird looking sword out of the sheath and slows down some in the forest. She sees looks around in the drkness and sees some unusal sounds and some screaming to go along with it. "Nobody can kill a ghost they go through and take controll you and take you to the Devil themselfs as well." The horse moved as Mona hangs on as they continue in the direction of another house far from the mansion.

Mona was drawn to the house and gets off the horse and enters the house. The house was old, but she could sense nobody but pure evil been here. She looks around as she steps aside as a big light fixture fell from the ceiling. She goes down to the basement to see any torture devices like a dungeon. She saw a few bloody prints on the wall and blood onn the floor. One of the knives moved and was trown at her as Mona ducks and runs up the baement stairs. She walks up to the big attic. "Got to find out wha'ts causing this and stop it before tonight, I beleive to much horror happen here and somebody is controling it but who. Tonight could turn to Hell for me." She keeps walking up the stairs as she thought she heard something and felt something push her back down the stairs. Mona holds on the railing as the great coldness rush through her stomache and downward. She like it and chased her dirty thoughts away.

She keeps her hands on the railing and pulls herself upward as the spirits tormented her mind and body, she keeps her mind on the whining of the horse below with the sword was sucure to her side through her belt. Mona is thinking this is Hell, but the night dissappears tonight I be walking again with the horse will dissappear agin with the darkness. She is thinking to herself be one with these Evilness tht she wanted, is thinking no I do not want to die here in this house, if need to be I leave tonight and come back tommorrow night, bad plan the Zombies, seen like I can tke care of them myself. She sits down sitting on the stair holding on to the railing and think what she is going to do next before making a move.


----------



## FreeAgentAnbu (Oct 6, 2010)

In the basement that evening.

Taking each scale, Hyrum carefully welds them together, making them into layers. Hyrum makes gloves, a helmet and two leg gaurds with what pieces he has left over.

Satisfied with his workmanship, Hyrum looks into the tall mirror. "With this armor and a Sword made from Dragon Bone, I can dwell amongst the wretched creatures that inhabit this earth. I only need a sword!"

Armor complete. He strolls upstairs and out the front door. Now for a sword. Hyrum has a plan!

"I won't have to worry about the Wolf-Zombies in this armor. I will gather 5 of them to distract the dragons whilst I find a Bone piece suitable to my needs"

He gathers equipment for his journey. The equipment consists of strong wire and 5 metal collars he made specifically to capture the dreadful Wolf Zombies.

If he needs, he can gather food and water on the way. Asparagus plants and Cacti are abundant in this land.

Although Hyrum doesn't like to leave the group to fight the horde of Zombies alone, he is confident that they can take care of themselves for the time being.

Ready to embark on his journey, Hyrum sets off into the sunset. Occasionally looking back at the hordes of zombies attacking the mansion. "They'll be alright.....won't they?"


----------



## Young Master (Oct 7, 2010)

Kenji snaps awake; "Where am I?"  he thought to himself. Last thing he remembered was being bit by a vampire, then an elderly man with a weird looking weapon appeared. And then darkness. "Ugh," Kenji groaned as he felt his neck burning. He touched it, two holes were their. "The mark of a vampire," a voice said from the darkness. "Whos there?" Kenji asked. The old man who rescued him walked towards him with a little latern. 'Eat this," the man hands him some porridge. Kenji takes it thankfully. "Who are you?" Kenji asked. The old man eats his porridge, as if in thought of the question, "I've gone by many names. But you can call me Eraqus." "Eraqus," Kenji repeated. "But eat, you gonna need all your strength for tommorow." Eraqus said as he stood up. Kenji gives him a confused looked, "Tommorow?" Eraqus nods, "Yes," he then goes towards the door, "You will learn to surpress the Vampire Blood in you. Until then, don't go anywhere, no matter how much you crave blood. Stay here."

* * * * * * * * *

After Eraqus left, Kenji looked around the house for a mirror. He wanted to see the bite-mark more clearly. After rummaging through some of the things, Kenji finds a small hand mirror. But he never had a chance to look at the mark. The first thing he noticed, was that now, his pupils were red.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 7, 2010)

Sho cut through the hordes of Zombies like butter. This new sword was amazing. The blade slid through the dead flesh so easily, much easier than the jagged edges of his combat knives. Strangely, however, as the moon rose in the sky, the zombies began to fall away. There were no longer hordes of them being cut to ribbons, but couples, only a few at a time.Eventually no zombies stood before him. He chewed on his toothpick as a roar echoed all around him. *"Great"* He said aloud as he spit out his toothpick, and put his sword back in it's holster, *"puppies"* he said with a smile.

As if on cue, two enormous werewolves lunged from the forest. On a dark shade of brown, the other a fading gray. Sho drew his Deagle pistols and cocked them. The brown werewolf growled and sniffed the ground as the gray one merely locked eyes with Sho. The brown one was the first to succumb to it's own bloodlust as it barked savagely and kicked off, racing towards him. *"Well look at you!"* Sho said as he planted one foot firmly in the dirt behind him, but accidentally stepped on some zombie viscera. *"Son of a bi-"* He started but the words barely escaped his mouth as the Werewolf pounced on him. Before it's jaws clamped around his throat he rolled to his back with the werewolf above him, shoved both pistols under the wolf's armpits and pulled the triggers, and using that same rolling momentum kicked the giant beast off him, and landing firmly on his feet- in more zombie visceral. *"Come on! Dammit! I just stole these shoes!"* he said kicking the brains and mush off his feet.

The wolf that had been thrown whimpered in the corner of a pile of zombies. Sho heard it stand, but knew it couldn't move either of it's front arms. The threat was the calm, gray wolf that hadn't moved yet. The wolf whimpered behind him more, struggling to stand, annoying him. *"Shut up dammit!"* he yelled, quickly turning, firing five rounds from each gun, putting the wolf out of it's misery and emptying him of both guns current clips. He shoved the pistols back in their holsters and drew his combat knives, suddenly annoyed for some reason. Wasn't that why he came out here every night? To take out his aggravation on the world around him? *"Come on pooch.. get your furry ass over here"* he muttered. Like clockwork the wolf took a cautious step forward, drooling like a mongrel. *"That's right, come on."* He egged on the dog. When suddenly, out of the corner of his eye he saw different movement. A cloaked figure... it was holding a stave of some sort, glowing red. The hood peaked up a bit, and although shadow befell the face beneath it, there were two glowing red orbs where normal pupils once were. 

Sho dropped his arms to his side and raised his head a bit, straining to see the cloaked man. *"Eraqus?"* He asked, and as he uttered the word, the figure turned and ran. Sho's heart sped up as he grew enraged. It was him alright. *"Eraqus dammit you get back here!"* Sho ran full force toward him but saw a gray blur in the coner of his eye. The gray werewolf. Fluidly and flawlessly Sho jammed one blade into the shoulder of the creature, pulled himself atop it, slammed the other behind it's head, tore both out at the same time, and kicked off the creature that was still midair, sending it pummeling and whimpering to the ground. *"Eraqus!"* Sho screamed, and ran after the cloaked figure.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 7, 2010)

Mona heard a loud snap from the old rusty rail that she is hanging from. She let go and landed clumsy on the stairs almost fell backwards, instead fell forward. She thought to hersel that she needs to get her butt up there to the attic soon. She notice around and notice she is near the first floor of this weird and strange house.  She walked into the room, gripping the hilt of the sword. Mona looked to her left only pitch blackness and to her right…

She saw candles light an a evil ritual was being done. “You will be a part of us now,the saint will love you.” “Your friends trying to make love to me as well, you are part of this evil. What else is in this house and who are you?" “My name is not important, I had trap you for now.” The women steped out of the blood  on the floor, tried to touch Mona. “Get back saint.” She slashed the women head off. The lady head did not fell to the floor sprayed Mona in blood.

Mona slashed the women more times to killed her, it did not work at all. The women stepe closer and took her hands and touched Mona's stomache. She had not just touch her she enter Mona's body. Mona felt very cold and shivery than it become so hot and intense as she fells to the floor. She started ripping off her clothes as she gone mad. When she fell to the floor her personal diary fell out. "I am checked out of this Hell house." She started screaming as she could not control her body and cuted herself against the sword that fell out of her hand. She forced herself to crawl to her diary, opened the book. Finding the silver Goth cross. She put her hand on it and passed out...

Mona did not heard the thundering hoofs of the black horse, kicks her sends the evil spirit out of Mona's body. "I want her body give it to me,I haunt her for the rest of the cursed life." The Horse breathed it nose  and charge at the women. The women was able to passed the window, " I Abigail would kill you anywhere." The horse layed beside Mona not leaving till she awoke and the fear of the spirit attacked her again. The horse stared into the darkness not letting any other spirit touch Mona's body.


----------

